# Merchant accounts



## tywebb1989 (Nov 9, 2005)

Does anyone have any recommendations for choosing a merchant account provider for taking real time credit card transactions via the web?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are some good recommendations in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1774

I recommend looking for a provider that uses the authorizenet gateway since it is supported by most shopping carts.

Try to find ones that will offer low monthly fees and low percentage rates. 

My personal recommendation is e-onlinedata. 

I've been using them for over a year and I have no complaints. I also have a merchant account through linkpointcentral/cardservice international and I prefer the e-onlinedata/authorizenet way.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Oct 27, 2005)

www.merchantanywhere.com - $0 set-up fees, $24.95 flat monthy fee, and the lowest rates you can get.

I have yet to see a better deal!


----------



## tywebb1989 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank you Rodney. As always, very helpful!


----------

